# ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! **



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*USP Motorsports presents: FREE shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems for the 2.5L!!*









Click here to order! 
Use coupon code *best intake* for FREE SHIPPING!

*Information*
Manufactured from aerospace grade carbon fiber, Carbonio further improves this material by incorporating a proprietary thermal barrier layer in its construction. The result is an exceptionally light and strong part that minimizes intake temperatures. This ensures that the engine optimizes power by receiving the coldest and most oxygen rich air possible.
Carbonio's line of intakes for VW automobiles represent the pinnacle of induction design. Extensive testing has resulted in an intake that maximizes performance in all driving conditions. Power will come on sooner and the engine will pull longer and stronger.

*Benefits of the Carbonio CAI System include:*
* Increases Horsepower and Torque
* Improves Throttle Response
* Flattens Torque Curve (engine is less 'peaky')
* Improves Fuel Economy
* Enhances Engine's Volumetric Efficiency
* Installs in an Hour (does not require bumper or headlight removal)
* Maintains All Factory Emissions Components
* Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions
* Unique Thermal Barrier Composite Construction Ensures Low Inlet Temperatures
* Fully Compatible and Complimentary with APR Software and Exhaust systems

*Each Carbonio Kit Includes:*
* Aerospace Grade Carbon Fiber Intake Section with Show Quality Finish
* Complete Photographic Instructions
* Ram Air Design Washable Cotton Gauze Filter (of K&N type construction)
* Air Pump Breather Filter (if applicable)
* All Necessary Hardware

_Application guide: 2006 - 2009 - Rabbit/Jetta - 2.5L_
*Click here to order!* 
Use coupon code *best intake* for FREE SHIPPING!

Questions?
*Contact*
*email*: [email protected]
*phone*: (954) 755-7772
*AIM*: Jeff at USP


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! ** ([email protected])*

The nicest intake system on the market for the 2.5L.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! ** ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! ** ([email protected])*

Installed one today at the shop, amazing look and sound!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! ** ([email protected])*

Shipped a couple weekend orders out today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ** Free shipping on Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake Systems!! ** ([email protected])*

Such a good intake. Always in stock at USP.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

these have the dry filters right? not the oil filters?
edit: and are these guys still throwin cel or is that fixed now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (s0rserer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s0rserer* »_these have the dry filters right? not the oil filters?
edit: and are these guys still throwin cel or is that fixed now?

Yes, the Carbonio uses the dry filters. We have installed 20+ of these at the shop and have never gotten a CEL.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Monday bump!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Saturday!  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Weekend bump! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Bump for the best intake available for the 2.5L!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Stack with the USP 2.5L test-pipe and software for the biggest gains!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stack with the USP 2.5L test-pipe and software for the biggest gains!! :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

SALE PRICING AND FREE SHIPPING!! You won't get this intake for less. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Always free shipping at USP.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Saturday!! :beer:


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Will it fit a 2010 Golf 2.5?

Any installed pics?

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Golf5spd said:


> Will it fit a 2010 Golf 2.5?
> 
> Any installed pics?
> 
> TIA


Yes, this will fit the 2010! Pics can be found here - http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_carbonio_rabbit.html


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ents-MK6-2.5L-Carbonio-Cold-Air-Intake-System!

I'm confused


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

mrmike02 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ents-MK6-2.5L-Carbonio-Cold-Air-Intake-System!
> 
> I'm confused


Ouch.. well then like Arin, I must apologize as well. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't fit, but I guess there is a reason.. APR's site also mislead me a bit as well.. http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_carbonio_rabbit.html


----------



## ASteele (Jul 8, 2010)

*what makes this intake better than..*

the nuespeed P flo?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

ASteele said:


> the nuespeed P flo?


What ??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------

